# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  الفرق بين القصيدة الحرة والخاطرة

## روح انثى

تعتبر الخاطرة الأدبية هي المفضّلة لدى الكثير من الأقلام الشابة وذلك لسهولة كتابتها . وسرعة الإنتهاء منها .
وفي الحقيقة أن الخاطرة الأدبية ليست كما يعتقد البعض من الكتّاب . ونحن نتحدّث عن الكتّاب الهواة
الذين انتشروا كثيراً في المنتديات . حتى لو أنك زرت أي منتدى لوجدت به قسماً خاصاً عن الخاطرة .
ولو نظرت للمحتوي في هذا القسم ستجد أن الكثير يركز على أن الخاطرة هي مجرد كلمات ناعمة في مجال
الحب والغزل أو الفراق والحزن تكتب على شكل قصيدة حرة !
وهنا .. المشكلة الكبرى .
وهي أن القصيدة الحرة لها قوانين وأسس تكتب عليها . في حين أن الخاطرة لها قواعد يفضّل إتباعها
للخروج بمادة تستحق أن تسمى خاطرة .
من الأمور التي نلاحظها كثيراً هي أن الخاطرة عند أغلب الأقلام محصورة في الكتابة العاطفية فقط .
وهي إما أن تكون تعبير عن حب أو عن فراق أو عن مشاعر من طرف تجاه طرف . وعادة ً ما تكون
هذه المشاعر حزينة . وهذا الأمر لاحظناه في كثير من المنتديات الأدبية المنتشرة
في الإنترنت من خلال البحث عن هذاالموضوع .
ومن الغريب في الامر أنه لا يوجد موضوع يوجه أو يرشد البعض ممن يحب ويفضل كتابة الخاطرة
لهذه الأمور أو الأخطاء إن صح القول بأنها أخطاء أو كما نرى بأنها أخطاء لابد من الحرص على عدم
الوقوع فيها .
دعنا نعرف الخاطرة في جملة بسيطة وهي :
الخاطرة : هي كل ما يخطر على بال الكاتب لحظة الكتابة .
إذا من الإسم نفهم أنها ومضة بسيطة تخطر على بال الكاتب . ومن ثم ّ يقوم الكاتب بصياغتها حسب ما يراه
مناسباً في موضوع للنشر أو القراءة .
قد يقول معارضين هذا الأمر بأن الخاطرة العاطفية باب من أبواب الخواطر التي تخطر على بال الكاتب .
ونتفق مع هذا القول إن كان الكاتب يعي هذا الأمر . لكن المشكلة هي أن الخاطرة الآن أصبحت محصورة
فقط في أمور الحب والغرام.
هي مشكلة كبيرة ومعقدة بعض الشيء . لكن لسنا هنا لتحليل الأمور ولكن نحن هنا لنتعرف على كيفية التفرقه
بين الشعر الحر والخاطرة ونتعرف عن أفضل وأبسط الطرق كتابة الخاطرة .
ما هو الشعر الحر ؟
قديما كان الشعر يحمل المثلث الأساسي وهو الوزن والقافية والمعنى .
وكانت هذه الأسس الثلاثة هي أسس كتابة الشعر قديما . وما زالت حتى اليوم لأصحاب الشعر العمودي.
حتى جاء العهد القريب وبدأ البعض في التخلص من القافية وطول البيت الشعري .
ومنهم نازك الملائكة الشاعرة والأديبة العراقية وهي أول من كتب في هذا الموضوع كما يقال .
ومن بعدها الشاعر العراقي بدر شاكر السياب ومن ثم كثرُ من يكتب في هذا المجال الشعري الحر الناعم .
فأصبح في الساحة الأدبية نوعان من الشعر أو من كتابة الشعر .
الشعر العمودي ذو الشطرين ( الصدر والعجز ) . والشعر الحر ذو التفعيلة والذي لا يعتمد على طول محدد كما هو الحال
في الشعر القديم .
وبدأ الكتّاب في تحديد الوزن بالسطر الشعري بدل البيت الشعري . وذلك بطول التفعيلة وتكرارها في السطر .
مع مراعاة الموسيقى الداخلية للقصيدة لأن القصيدة مبنيّة بالأساس على تفعيلة خليلية .
وكان البعض يقرّ بأن القصيدة الحرة التي تخرج عن أوزان الخليل لا تعتبر قصيدة حرة بل تعتبر مكسورة . وليست من الشعر في شيء

إذا نلاحظ الآن أن القصيدة الحرة تتلخص في :

1- أن لها شكل محدد يعتمد على طول التفعيلة وتكرارها .
2- تعتمد على السطر الشعري بدل البيت الشعري . ولذلك نجدها تكتب على شكل أسطر شعرية تحت بعضها البعض .
3- تعتمد على أوزان الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي والتفاعيل الخليلية .
4- لابد من وجود موسيقى داخلية في القصيدة .
هذه الأمور الاربعة عندما نراها في خاطرة أدبية نقول بأن هذه الخاطرة قصيدة حرة وليست خاطرة .
أما الخاطرة فهي موضوع إنشائي فيه معنى ومحتوى ولكنه لا يعتمد على هيكل القصيدة الحرة كما نرى في الكثير
من المنتديات أو المواقع الأدبية أو حتى الصحافة الأدبية في كثير من الأحيان .
نعم الخاطرة تحتوي على فكرة وموضوع . وهذا شيء جميل. لكن الاعتراض هو أن الكاتب يفكّر في أن كتابة الخاطرة
لابد أن تكون على شكل كتابة القصيدة الحرة . وهذا أمرٌ يشكل مشكلة كبيرة لأهل الشعر الحر .
بأن جاء من جاء وجعل من كتابة الخاطرة منافساً لكتابة القصيدة الحرة .
وهذا هو سبب وجود العديد من الكتّاب الذين يزعمون أنهم شعراء يكتبون الشعر الحر أو القصيدة النثرية .
كما هو الحال الآن بعد خروج جماعة تدّعي أن هناك ما يسمى القصيدة النثرية .
إذا ً .. بعد كل هذا نريد أن نقول بأن الشعر الحر . له قوانينه وخواصة التي تميّزة عن بعض المجالات الأدبية .
ولابد من احترامها واحترام من يمثّل هذا النوع من الأدب .
أما كتابة الخاطرة فلابد أن تحكمها قوانين وأسس جميلة تجعل من الجميع أن يكون قادراً على ممارسة الكتابة بشيء
من الجمال .
وهكذا نقول بأن الخاطرة حسب ما اتفقنا عليه في التعريف أنها كل ما يخطر على بال الكاتب في شكل ومضة .
يستطيع كتابتها بصياغة جميلة تستحق القراءة . وأن يكون الشكل قريباً من التعبير الإنشائي في نظام الفقرات
فهو أجمل . وأقرب إلى نفس القارئ .
وهكذا أرى الكثير من الكتّاب الذين نجحوا في هذا المجال - مجال الخواطر - عندما كتبوا بكل عفوية وحرصوا
على الخروج للقرّاء بمواد جميلة تستحق الشكر والمتابعة .
ولا نزال نقول بأن القراءة هي لب ّ الموضوع .
فحاول القراءة في هذا المجال وقراءة خواطر الكتّاب الكبار ضرورية جدا .
لتعلم كيفية الصياغة والكتابة في نظام الخواطر .
لنجعل من المنتديات والمواقع وحتى الصفحات الورقية الادبية أماكن لمواد أدبية تحمل شيء من
الرقيّ وان نحاول أن نرتقي بعقولنا وعقول من يقرأ لنا .

//

أخيرا ...

نستطيع القول بـ اختصـآر ..

الخاطرة هي :
مقال قصير يخلو من كثرة التفصيلات يعرض فيها الكاتب فكرة حول موضوع ما أو إحساس يجول في خاطره.

القصيده هي :
الكلام الموزون المقفّى الدال على معنى .

.. الخـآطره ..

لا يشترط فيها الوزن ولا الالتزام بالقافية
فهي كلام مسترسل لا يتقيد بأوزان و لا قوافي
يسمى تطابق الكلمات فيها بالتكلف أو الجناس
ولا تلتزم بعدد محدد من السطور و لا الشطور
ولا يوجد بها أبيات و لا التزام بموضوع معين


.. القصـيده ..

لا بد أن يكون بها شطرين في البيت الواحد ولا يكتمل البيت إلا بشطرين
لا تسمى القصيدة قصيدة إلا إذا كانت بنفس الوزن والقافية
من بعض الامور التي يذكرها الشعراء
بأنه إذا تكررت الكلمة الاخيرة مرتين في أقل من ست أبيات
فيعني ذلك كسر في القصيدة وتحسب هفوة من الشاعر

----------


## دموع الغصون

*مقارنة رائعة وتوضيح مميز لمعنى الخاطرة و الشعر الحر لتميز بينهما لمن يجهل ذلك 
وتبقى الخاطره هي وجدانيات للكاتب يعبر عما بداخه ضمن رؤيا واطار خاص بعكس واقع الشعر ضمن ضوابط القافية وما يأطرها من قواعد وشروط 
أتمنى ان نعي تماما هذه الفروقات ونقف عليها خاصة للأعضاء عند توزيع كتاتباتهم بين قسم الخواطر و الشعر و التميز أكثر 

مشكورة " روح أنثى " على النقل المميز 
لروحكِ الياسمين*

----------


## الشاعر باسل معابرة

مقارنة جميلة يسلموا كثير

----------


## علاء سماره

:Eh S(15): اتمنى كل الي بكتبوا خواطر يقرئوها

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيكي العافيه جهد مميز للتعريف

----------

